# I need a little help. [Cape Apt. or House]



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm sorry I know that this is a little







for here but buuut I was just curious if anyone knew of any relatively cheap apartments or really anything for rent in or close to Provincetown for the summer? From like Mid to late April-September. Thanks and sorry if this bothers anyone.

Scott

[ 03-17-2003, 09:39: Message edited by: Gil ]


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

SAPd, I worked in P-town for 2 summers, you can live cheap if you do it right. When I was there the dept got all the summer oficers in touch with each other and we found a phat house for cheap, cause there were 5 of us. Hook up with the others and start looking NOW trust me do not wait. After 2 yrs on the Vineyard and 2 in p-town I can tell you if ya wait u gonna be screwed and may end up in a friggin dungeon like I was one year in Wellfleet. Beside all the ggod stuf will be out there now, but won't last long. Look in the p-town papers and call real estate agencies. I dealt with one in Truro, did real good by me, I forget the name if I think of it I will post it in another message. Good luck, you will have a lot of fun there just watch yourself


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Originally posted by sapd324:
> * I'm sorry I know that this is a little
> 
> 
> ...


Not OT at all "Just Shootin' The Breeze " is open to just about anything.

Good luck on your hunt, Sorry I never worked down the cape, no clue about the apt hunting.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

The thing is is i'm not gonna be a Summer officer down there I got a job offer for something and I don't know who I will be working with or if I will even be working with anyone. It's a kind of complicated situation because I really can't talk about it too much because I don't want to Jinx myself.So yeah.... it kinda sucks.  

Scott


----------



## mikefo (Jan 15, 2003)

If your cute maybe someone will notice and let you live with them. HAHA Seriously good luck in your hunt.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by mikefo:
> * If your cute maybe someone will notice and let you live with them. HAHA Seriously good luck in your hunt. *


Yeah thanks Mike







that's what my father and friends told me. I'm most likely not going to be taking the job anyways thanks for the help guys.









Scott


----------



## stubrie (May 1, 2002)

If you do decide to take the job, you might find it to be a GREAT resume builder.
I had a good time down on the cape the summer I worked,and still bring it up during interviews..
(more of a conversation piece)


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm not getting a job there as a Summer Officer it's another job that i can't really talk about so it really sucks. If i were getting a job as a Summer Officer I would camp out on the beach in my tent if I had to







making sure to have plenty of barbed wire around it and night vision cameras around the perimeter of the tent in case of an invasion of my









Scott


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

No that's not what the job was. It actually didn't have anythng to do with LE that's why i said it was off topic when i first posted it. I was supposed to be working for my dads friend but I didn't take the job. He needed an answer asap and I looked everywhere and couldn't find anything I just wanted to get away from the city for the summer and be on the beachLast summer sucked in the city it was too damn hot.  thanks for the help guys!!

Scott


----------

